# Mystery Plant



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

Does anyone know what this plant is? I'm located in northern S. Carolina, in the sandhills. It's growing all over the place here. It's very pretty when in bloom. The leaves are fuzzy, not quite as fuzzy as Lamb's Ear, but close. Anyone know? See it here: 

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y234/Raftercat5/?action=view&current=allpicstojan4085.jpg

- Kathy


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

It looks like Sage. Rub a leaf between you fingers and see what it smells like.
:cowboy:


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I am located in southern North Carolina, and have very sandy soils also- never seen it before- Ill be insterested to find out what it is- I might try to find some and plant it here


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

Wilderness1989: No, it doesn't smell like any sage. Maybe it would help if I said that after the flowers fade, a pod grows, not unlike a soybean pod, but the seeds inside are much smaller. I'll try to get another pic of it when the pods form, so you all can see. Also, I tried last year to transplant it, but the taproot is very long, and I killed it.

Randy Rooster, I can save some seeds for you if you're interested. Email me privately if you want me to save them for you.
- Kathy


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

need following info:
Number of petals on each little flower?
How are the leaves arranged on the stem
What is the true leaf shape?
is the edge of the leaf smooth or jagged?
How long is leaf?
how tall is the plant?


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

It looks sort of like mint.

Are the stems square?


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I vote for a form of lupine. Around here it grows like that-toxic to cattle and horses


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

Self-heal?
http://altnature.com/gallery/healall.htm

http://www.missouriplants.com/Blueopp/Prunella_vulgaris_page.html

Just a guess.....


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

My hubby, field manager for lawn company, says this is buckhorn plantain.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

RC I sent you a pm


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

Nancy, No, it's not prunella vulgaris either. Thanks for trying tho. Randy, if you are still interested in the seeds, they're just about ready. I can send you some. Let me know by EMAILING me at [email protected].
- Kathy


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe it is Lupinus diffusus, or a similar species of Lupinus, in the legume family.
http://www.killerplants.com/plant-of-the-week/20040802.asp


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

sewtlm said:


> My hubby, field manager for lawn company, says this is buckhorn plantain.


Not that either.

http://weeds.ippc.orst.edu/pnw/weeds?weeds/id/Buckhorn_plantain--Plantago_lanceolata--m.html


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

tillandsia said:


> I believe it is Lupinus diffusus, or a similar species of Lupinus, in the legume family.
> http://www.killerplants.com/plant-of-the-week/20040802.asp


I agree-- it is probably a member of the lupine family. If I were to plant the seeds I would nick them with a file and soak in warm water for a day before planting...


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

06-19-2006, tillandsia 

I believe it is Lupinus diffusus, or a similar species of Lupinus, in the legume family.
http://www.killerplants.com/plant-o...ek/20040802.asp

Tillandsia: You are absolutely brilliant! Yes! That's what it is! Thanks. It's been a mystery for 2 1/2 years. Now solved.
- Kathy


----------

